# まったくの子供



## Junshin

必要があれば、適当な形にして（）に入れなさい

花子ちゃんは（　　　　）の子供です。
A. まったく　B. どんどん

I am doing some Japanese exercises.
I really can't work this problem and there is no publicized key
Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## frequency

Junshin,
Regarding B, if Dondon is a somebody's name, it makes sense. (Hanako chan is) a Dondon's kid. But this is unlikely.

花子ちゃんはまったくの子供です。
Does this make sense? Does this mean Hanako chan is _really_ or _completely_ a kid.

まったくの子供です、って言うよね？


----------



## 810senior

消去法的に(A)が正解だと思いますが、個人的には、どちらの選択肢も少し違和感を覚えます。


----------



## frequency

Bにはもう少し違和感を持った方がｗ　花子ちゃんはまったく子供です。の方が言うね？


----------



## wind-sky-wind

ほんの子供です (She's) a mere child, only a chilld
まだ子供です (She's) still a child

These sound more natural.


----------



## 810senior

よく考えたらそこまで変な文章じゃないような気がしてきました。
強調の意を込めて「まったくの～だ」と言ったりしますよね。　e.g. 料理に関しては、彼は*全くの素人*である。(trans. he's literally bad at making dish)


----------



## Junshin

皆さん、ありがとうございました、お疲れ様でした(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)

Here are the full choices:
なんとか　まったく　なんと　たいして　まるで　どんどん
The word with  is used in other sentences (and can't be used twice?)

Does なんとか, なんと, たいして or まるで make sense in this sentence?

Thanks again. (How to say this in Japanese? 教えてくださいm(_ _)m )


----------



## karlalou

> Does なんとか, なんと, たいして or まるで make sense in this sentence?


No, they don't. They just can't be followed by の.
まったくの子供 is just fine. That means no more than a child. まったくの means '100%' or 'complete'.
A dictionary definition.



> Thanks again. (How to say this in Japanese? 教えてくださいm(_ _)m )


We would just repeat ありがとう and no one usually feels the need for saying 'again', though there's an expression to say it especially in formal style like 重ね重ね.


----------



## Junshin

karlalou said:


> No, they don't. They just can't be followed by の.
> まったくの子供 is just fine. That means no more than a child. まったくの means '100%' or 'complete'.
> A dictionary definition.
> 
> 
> We would just repeat ありがとう and no one usually feels the need for saying 'again', though there's an expression to say it especially in formal style like 重ね重ね.



ありがとうございます


----------



## frequency

Junshin said:


> なんとか　まったく　なんと　たいして　まるで　どんどん


どんどんの is good _only_ when it's someone's name.
There is どんどんさん. And he or she has a kid. This kid is a Dondon's kid.

But どんどん is an adverb (a word used with a verb).
Haven't ever heard of どんどん増えている?
In this case, don't use どんどん＋の.
Try making clauses using どんどん. (どんどん＋any verb)


----------



## Junshin

frequency said:


> どんどんの is good _only_ when it's someone's name.
> There is どんどんさん. And he or she has a kid. This kid is a Dondon's kid.
> 
> But どんどん is an adverb (a word used with a verb).
> Haven't ever heard of どんどん増えている?
> In this case, don't use どんどん＋の.
> Try making clauses using どんどん. (どんどん＋any verb)



日本語は勉強するにつれて、どんどん難しくなってくる。


----------



## 810senior

Junshin said:


> 日本語は勉強するにつれて、どんどん難しくなってくる。



まあ・・・ｗ
どんどんは副詞、まったくは形容詞としても、副詞としても使えると覚えればいいかなと。

Dondon can be only used as adverb(refer to the example frequency already gave), Mattaku as both adjective(*全くの*初心者, a *complete *beginner) and adverb(*全く*使えない, *totally *useless), that's all.


----------



## frequency

Junshin said:


> 日本語は勉強するにつれて、どんどん難しくなってくる。


Good!! Very good!

As 810Senior said, notice the difference まったくの between まったく

あ、ごめん間違えた>< This kid is _the_ Dondon's kid.


----------

